# Playstation 4 Konsole und erste Spiele bei Amazon gelistet [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Playstation 4 Konsole und erste Spiele bei Amazon gelistet [Anzeige]*

					Seit dem 21. Februar ist es kein Geheimnis mehr, dass Sony bald die Playstation 4 auf den Markt bringen wird. Bei Amazon sind nun die ersten PS4-Produkte gelistet.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Playstation 4 Konsole und erste Spiele bei Amazon gelistet [Anzeige]*


----------



## BT83 (2. März 2013)

Sowas ist doch heute nicht mehr zeitgemäss das es irgendwo zuerst kommt und ein paar Monate später hier.
Die haben doch jetzt soviel Vorlaufzeit bis dahin. Vor einigen Jahre konnte das vielleicht noch hingenommen werden aber heute ist sowas einfach nur peinlich!


----------



## AntiWantze (2. März 2013)

Platzhalterpreise für Spiele die es frühestens beim Erscheinen der PS4 am Ende des Jahres zu kaufen geben wird. Das ist nichts Neues und war auch bei allen anderen Konsolen so. Der Markt wird die Preise wie gewöhnlich regulieren.


----------

